# too much boot/binding footbed overhang?



## deadlift350 (Apr 25, 2018)

I set up my Capita DOA wide with my Union Force L bindings and Burton photon 11 boots. Rode it and it rode well but now making fine adjustments to the bindings and wanted to see your thoughts on overall overhang, but also the new footbed position and if it's going to snag. See pics below. Looks okay?


----------



## Icesurfer002 (Dec 7, 2019)

Looks fine to me. More heel overhang is better than toe... I tweak mine and I try to make them even. Ride and see....you will notice if you aren't far enough on the toe side... Toe side turns will feel like you can't force the edge down enough.

I have size 11 boots and I ride widths from 24.9 to 26.4cm. Newer bindings have a raised footbed which keeps the boot riding on a higher platform. The used to be thinner and when I rode a traditional camber 24.9cm I used to hook the back foot toeside every once in a while on afternoons with choppy snow.

I ride a 25.3 on some days and don't get hung up with new bindings....it might be the platform or maybe the rocker in the nose and tail...


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Look fine. I have similar issues with a Niche Story and my Flow NX2-CX's and size 10.5 K2's. Have to have the disc slots oriented toeside-heelside and slide almost all the way toeside to get centered. The toe ramp and footbed now stick out just to the edge of the board.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Doesn’t look fine unless you enjoy booting out. Or if you prefer to ride straight.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Paxford said:


> Doesn’t look fine unless you enjoy booting out. Or if you prefer to ride straight.


Welcome to the world of big feet.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Yep, the majority of wide boards aren’t wide enough.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

This is too much binding overhang.


----------



## Icesurfer002 (Dec 7, 2019)

Are we talking groomers and powder or racing the board in a hockey arena? If you need to be that far up on edge...yea for sure wider than 26cm. Is that what a Euro carve looks like?!


----------



## Icesurfer002 (Dec 7, 2019)

If that's a Prototype 2 from NS with the +-30cm contact points combined with magnatraction... it's a mid flex which probably explains lack of edge hold on ice. If that's the right board in the image!

I wouldn't expect the DOA to hold well on ice either no matter how wide. Don't race with a park board even if it's called an All Mtn board!


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Many snowboarders will be fine with that setup... but you will likely boot out if you can carve. Soft snow will exacerbate it. You may also have issues on steeps with turns because of the pitch of the slope.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Looks perfect


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

dwdesign said:


> Many snowboarders will be fine with that setup... but you will likely boot out if you can carve. Soft snow will exacerbate it. You may also have issues on steeps with turns because of the pitch of the slope.


Steeps turns pitch of the slope ... exactly. I effing hate getting hung up by too narrow a board.


----------



## Icesurfer002 (Dec 7, 2019)

From my perspective narrow is a gamble just like traditional camber... gotta be alert. Rockered tips and tail forgive a lot and allow you to do lazy turns and relax when flat basing. Narrow combined with shorter sidecut means a quicker turns in moduls or when avoiding skiers who cut you off...
On steeps I haven't had much slippage lately. I look about 20 to 30 feet ahead and navigate according to terrain. Most of my falls have been heelside backfoot slippage when hitting unforseen ice patches in low visibility. Like on the wind blown side of the mountain in a snow storm.
Thanks for reading.


----------

